# Plane restoration 1



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

I bought a box of old tools just to get the ones I wanted. This is the first one finished. I really do not use hand tools that much but sometimes they are perfect for a job. Really like seeing the old things come back to life.


----------



## mimac (Dec 13, 2009)

Nice job Clay. That restoration will give plenty of satisfaction every time you use it as well as every tine you look at it.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I love working with hand planes. Something quieting about it. Surprising how even a relatively cheap plane, worked over carefully, can work so well.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

If only that old plane could talk ,the stories it could tell,
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

that restoration is impressive..
nice...


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Great job Clay.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Took some patience. Good Show!


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Clay, you put a lot of work and time to get that plane back in working order. Now it looks great.

I bought a lot of 5 block planes on eBay and I got one back in working order. There is another I am going to fix up (soon). The others are for parts.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

After careful sharpening and stropping, it will work like a dream!


----------



## Daniel80 (Jan 21, 2017)

Amazing work, just impressed how you made this looking so perfect..
Great job..

Daniel


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

We've had chats here in the past about corrosion removal (especially electrolysis), just curious what system you chose(?).
Final product looks great!


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

DaninVan said:


> We've had chats here in the past about corrosion removal (especially electrolysis), just curious what system you chose(?).
> Final product looks great!


Vinegar soak, then most of the time I use a brush on my drill press. Thanks for looking.


----------



## whimsofchaz (Jun 6, 2013)

Fine job. Did you refurbish the plane to keep or sell?


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

whimsofchaz said:


> Fine job. Did you refurbish the plane to keep or sell?


Bought 5, kept 2, this one and one other metal. Sold the wooden ones.


----------

